# Attention TEXAS Hunters!!!



## JASON WILLIAMS (Feb 10, 2005)

he (gov.elect) don't think about what would happen if us hunters did not hunt.there would be sicknes all over the world becaue of over population of the animals.so we hunt.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont think you have to worry about Kinky idiot I mean Friedman.. His own comments about the different races in Texas has been enuogh to shoot him down.. Heck in Tx if you dont get the ******* vote .. whats left.. LOL


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

he called ted nugent a bowhunting nerd in the last sentence


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Makes me want to ram all the cars I see with a Kinky sticker! My F250 would win!!:wink:


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

bowmedic said:


> Heck in Tx if you dont get the ******* vote .. whats left.. LOL


Ummmmm...the majority........errrrrrrrrr....I mean minority..


.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Misfire said:


> Ummmmm...the majority........errrrrrrrrr....I mean minority..
> 
> 
> .


 Now thats funny,,,


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

I can not imagine running for office and being anti-hunting. You may choose not to hunt on a personal basis but basic poltical knowledge would tell you to still support hunting, wildlife management and the Game and Fish. 

I guess this may motivate the anti-hunting voting block in Texas but he probably already had all 16 of their votes.


----------



## Thumper1 (May 17, 2004)

Rick Perry is a bowhunter, he went out a while back and took a hog night hunting.

Then on the other hand as a political favor to a land developer an order was issued from the Governor's Office to stop the camping along the roadside just outside the gate during the annual Aransas National Wildlife Refuge bow hunt on FM 2040, it dead ends into the Refuge. Bow hunters had been camping there for almost 40yrs....


----------



## Red Rocker (Jun 24, 2006)

I wish we had a "None of the above" box to check for Governor. Perry is probably a hunter about like sKerry is a hunter. I don't trust any of the group we have to choose from.


----------



## TWesley (Sep 14, 2002)

*Same as last time.*



Red Rocker said:


> I wish we had a "None of the above" box to check for Governor. Perry is probably a hunter about like sKerry is a hunter. I don't trust any of the group we have to choose from.



I agree 100%. Its a sad situation down here. Plenty of great men around, just non happen to be running for governor. The way these pricks are grabbing private land for any reason they can think of. I live in Lubbock, we had a guy who owned a home in an area a developer wanted to build some appartments on. They pulled the right of immanent domain and took the guys home. No way in hell a private business should be able to take another citizen's property for any reason. Now they are running over ranchers and farmers to build highways and pipe lines. Taxes have gone crazy. Here they say we haven't raised taxes in ten years. Lying trash, Lubbock Central Apprasial District raises the property valuation every year. Problems with anti-hunters is the tip of the ice burg. We may need to call in 33 Volunteers from Tennessee and whoop some butt all over again.

TW


----------



## applewhacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Thumper1 said:


> Rick Perry is a bowhunter, he went out a while back and took a hog night hunting.
> 
> Then on the other hand as a political favor to a land developer an order was issued from the Governor's Office to stop the camping along the roadside just outside the gate during the annual Aransas National Wildlife Refuge bow hunt on FM 2040, it dead ends into the Refuge. Bow hunters had been camping there for almost 40yrs....


Rick Perry is a hunter and a standup guy....

I guided him on an elk hunt 4 years ago in Colorado. He seemed to be standing on our side all the way...Doing a "political favor" is his job. Afterall he is a politician and they are ALL the same when it comes to that stuff. But that really sucks to punk the bowhunters like that...

Although I dont feel that bad since he did it to Texans :wink: j/k


----------



## Red Rocker (Jun 24, 2006)

applewhacker said:


> Rick Perry is a hunter and a standup guy....
> 
> I guided him on an elk hunt 4 years ago in Colorado. He seemed to be standing on our side all the way...Doing a "political favor" is his job. Afterall he is a politician and they are ALL the same when it comes to that stuff. But that really sucks to punk the bowhunters like that...
> 
> Although I dont feel that bad since he did it to Texans :wink: j/k


Hey, you better watch it or we'll send him up there for your enjoyment.:wink:


----------

